# Position For The Future



## brerwallabi (20 November 2004)

We will see a pull back in the market and you dont need a crystal ball to realise that, but when? I am currently from an investment point of holding a majotity of gold and metal stocks and generally feel comfortable with the gold stocks that I have. I expect to sell a few metals over the coming days. I think then my capital will have a rest. My question is, what sectors or companies in the event of a pull back do forum members see as presenting the next good opportunity?


----------



## still_in_school (20 November 2004)

Hi Brerwallabi,

next sectors to go, im guessing, are retail and technology stocks...

* Christmas around the corner
* Technology everyday advances  (one stock to be watching VSL - jumped on the Friday wave... but stock is breaking out)

resources like Oils and metals... are seeming to be flat, bit of pullback and sideways pattern...

though one stock i would be suggesting people to be getting on is Mirabella (MBN) im very close to the guy, who floated this stock, though i didnt know him until recently.. this stock is definetly creeping up...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Porper (20 November 2004)

Hello Sis, could you tell us a bit more about MBN, as to why you think it is a good buy.Is it fundamentals or a bit of good news about to break ? I haven't followed the company, it had a good rise Friday though, any particular reason ? :dunno:


----------



## still_in_school (22 November 2004)

Hi Porper,

(Company Extract)

*PRINCIPAL ACTIVITY
Mirabela Nickel Limited (MBN) is a nickel explorer mainly focused on projects
located in Brazil. The company, through its Brazilian subsidiary Mirabela Nickel
Mineracao Ltda, holds the rights to a 100% interest in a suite of prospective
nickel projects situated in the state of Bahia.

MIRABELA SAPROLITE PROJECT: The Mirabela project is located in southeast Bahia,
Brazil, about 360km southwest of Salvador and 10km from the city of Ipiau. As at
June 2004, inferred resources were estimated at 2.32Mt @ 2.54% Ni and 0.1%Co.
Feasibility studies and in-fill drilling program were underway with production
expected within 12 months from June 2004.

MIRABELA NICKEL SULPHIDE PROJECT: The Company believes there is potential for a
large, low-grade nickel sulphide deposit at Mirabela. As at June 2004
disseminated sulphide mineralisation was intersected in three diamond drill
holes. This mineralisation could extend for up to 1.6km along strike and is open
at depth. Significant intersections were 26m @ 0.59% Ni and 0.21% Cu from 51m
and 22m @ 0.90% Ni and 0.26% Cu from 84m.

MIRABELA LIMONITE PROJECT: As at June 2004 MBN continued to investigate the
possibility to acid leach the inferred lower grade limonitic resource of 19.1Mt
@ 1.0% Ni.

OTHER PROJECTS: Palestina: The Palestina intrusion, located about 25km to the
south of the Mirabela intrusion is prospective for nickel-copper sulphides.

Sao Pedro: The prospect, located immediately north of the Mirabela intrusion, is
prospective for base metals.

Grutinha Salobo: The prospect, located about 16km south of the Mirabela
intrusion, is prospective for base metals. One sample in the area returned 6.4
g/t gold.

NEW LEASE ACQUISITIONS: The Company acquired two exploration licences at Ponto
Novo to explore for nickel laterite. This area is located about 220km north-west
of Salvador and about 30km from a railway terminal on the Centro Atlantico
railway line to the mineral processing port of Aratu, near Salvador.*


***********


in short, what i do know is, this company from my understanding, has already got big players (big companies) already buying their metals, in six months advance... but not only that, the stock was under floated in value.. given that the stock and share price, will gradually rise... at a nice steady pace..

though i have a very nice parcel position in this stock... i know that good news is coming out soon, to be released, like all stocks... but we should see this stock definetly sky rocket and have some fun..

my target projection is about 4-8 weeks and MBN above .70 cents, though i was in early into this stock.. i have been adding positions more and more as it goes up...

current bids 
*[blue]Buyers 32.5 cents[/blue]* 
*[red]Sellers .39 cents[/red]* 
*[green]Last  .33 cents[/green]*

Though i will add a chart below, so you can see the technical of this stock...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (22 November 2004)

MBN Chart


----------



## brerwallabi (22 November 2004)

Geez SIS it wont take much to buy the company (MBN), nice move up today though, but the low volumes, small capitalisation and being in an area (remoteness) I know nothing of puts this in the very high risk basket for me. My high risk money is still in MUL, even if I had some cash I would be putting gold (there was some gold there though) before nickel. Hope it does well for you I would need to know more however i.e. the production due next June, the costs, setup, plant etc I guess the labour would be cheap looks like it may be set for the big boys to take it out maybe?


----------



## still_in_school (22 November 2004)

Hi Brerwallabi,

quite true, in what you say... though with the low amount of shares on Issue, its not gonna take this stock much to move... (my guess is, a lot of players are holding stakes, and are not wanting to sell to early, causing, but also helping the share price move up..

though with tomorrows market, the stock could be on some technical traders screen, due to it large jump... (this could also push the price a little further more)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## brerwallabi (4 December 2004)

Very impressive rise are you still confident of 70cents or was the jump the other day it, it reached 61cps I noticed in trading and is now 45.5, did you bale out or are you still holding. It did look tempting  on the 23rd Nov but I kept my cash in my pocket, well done to you.


----------



## still_in_school (5 December 2004)

Hi Brerwallabi,

to be honest, i sold out half my position around .57 cents (bought in at 28 cents and 30 cents) in doing this, i was able to leave my profit on the table and let the profit run.

about an hour after i sold my position, MBN came back to .50 cents and some heavy volume was going through, (later on talking to my broker that day, my broker suggested to me, to buy more again, but when it dips again, or the stock seems to be at its lowest once again.

at current the stock is just sitting below .50 cents again, but i am buying back up on dips, but executing orders to buy when it dips every now again, below .45 cents...

opinion about stock, broker believes (and another source) that stock may shoot up to $1.00 in time, but next break, should be an easy 70 cents.... (but also the stock, i believe now, is on alot of technical day traders screen)

remember theres not much shares on issue, and it wont take much for the stock to rally up...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stefan (8 December 2004)

And so the market is getting hammered for the second day. We just kept 3900 today. Interesting, interesting... Where's that Christmas rally newspapers were talking about? 

I'm glad to see SES doing well. One of my favorite stocks in the past. Still holding from 0.22 based on my wish to become a shareholder or this company rather than a short term investor. I like what they are doing and they seem to turn it into a reputable business.

I will also hold HDR but that's a 10 months + investment. Maybe a bit risky to hold if the market turns sour. 

MBN sounds interesting indeed. Need to get up to speed on that one.

And I did mention MUL, did I? 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------

